# Ladies prefer ripped or jacked?



## 32bulkcycle (Mar 15, 2012)

Im 6'1" 220 lbs. i have a question for Ladies. Im a big guy, i have big arms, chest, calves, a wide back and big traps. Im not shredded though. I dont have a visible 6 pack. Im not fat or even chubby, i just have a little bit too much body fat to have a 6pack. When i am dressed i look goOd. My arms usually bulge out of my t-shirts and i get a lot of looks becauSe im a big guy with full sleeves of tattoos on my arms & legs. I want to know if you, as women, prefer a guy who is totally ripped and shredded or you prefer a guy thats a bit bigger that clearly works out a lot but just doesnt have abs? Do you like a little meat on the bones? If tons of ladies say they want 6-pack abs im gonna have to get some hydroxycut. Haha. Id prefer to stay the way i am though.

So what is it?
Big bulky muscular guy? Or smaller ripped up guy with abs?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 15, 2012)

how about you post a pic of yourself and ask "do you want someone to look like this?"


may be more helpful with images


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 15, 2012)

8 inches and lots of cash, dont fucking matter what you look like, be happy with your self and always like what looks back at you, fuck those cunts ! Ugg! Im doing hookers from here on out !


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 15, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> 8 inches and lots of cash, dont fucking matter what you look like, be happy with your self and always like what looks back at you, fuck those cunts ! Ugg! Im doing hookers from here on out !


 
essentially this, plus you must treat them like absolute shit.


That last point cannot possibly be understated.


----------



## 32bulkcycle (Mar 15, 2012)

I KNEW it was just going to be gay guys commenting on this thread


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

They want you to look like me. 
GICH!


----------



## GFR (Mar 15, 2012)

Ladies prefer a man who does not have to ask what they like.

So you are not the man they are looking for, you are just a boy.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

Ouch!!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Wrong, you make them like whatever you give them.

/thread


----------



## .V. (Mar 15, 2012)

In my experience, they prefer ... me.

Muscular looking, not too big, definitely not monsters, lean and hard, hung like a mule... I qualify for most of these.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 15, 2012)

32bulkcycle said:


> I KNEW it was just going to be gay guys commenting on this thread


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 15, 2012)

.V. said:


> In my experience, they prefer ... me.
> 
> Muscular looking, not too big, definitely not monsters, lean and hard, *hung like a mule..*. I qualify for most of these.


 


_and infertile_


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

I would never want a girl who didn't want me to be "too big".
...and honestly, I think a lot of them would say that, but as their guy got bigger and bigger, they would like it more and more.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 15, 2012)

girls want $$$$$ who cares what ya look like


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 15, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> girls want $$$$$ who cares what ya look like



Look at those fat ugly people that have bad ass woman, money talks.

However they may be bangin the guy that actually looks good behind the rich dudes back...


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 15, 2012)

Not a single female commented in this thread. that should tell you something


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 15, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I would never want a girl who didn't want me to be "too big".
> ...and honestly, I think a lot of them would say that, but as their guy got bigger and bigger, they would like it more and more.



My GF always tells me she likes me where I'm at and that I don't need to do this or do that. But as I cut weight and look even bigger, I notice her liking it even more. 

I think they say that to make us feel good about ourselves. I don't think that many women would like a guy with a cutler like physique. Hell I wouldn't even want to look like that. I'm more about a healthier but muscular look. I'd be happy if I could hit 220-230 under or around 10%. Honestly I don't think there is a need to get any bigger than that. But that's just me.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 15, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Not a single female commented in this thread. that should tell you something


----------



## btex34n88 (Mar 24, 2012)

Women dont know what they want, so the answer is...maybe...perhaps...im not sure...kinda...mmhmm


----------



## dgp (Mar 24, 2012)

32bulkcycle said:


> I KNEW it was just going to be gay guys commenting on this thread




What did youthink was going to happened? You asked a gay ass question like a lit bitch. Ifyou want someone to say you’re pretty just ask.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 24, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Look at those fat ugly people that have bad ass woman, money talks.
> 
> However they may be bangin the guy that actually looks good behind the rich dudes back...



^^^^^this. Trust me...


----------



## niki (Apr 1, 2012)

There was a thread similiar to this about a year ago...look that one up - it's fun reading.  I believe a poll was involved.

While tastes are unique to each individual, and evolutionery biology probably plays a role, I personally do not carry the gene that requires me to specifically prefer body builders vs power lifters.  I prefer in shape.  I seem to have a general height requirement (taller than me, by a coupla inches).  I love facial hair.....these are the things that INITIALLY draw my eye.  Stronger than me is unnegotiable. 

That said, once I am in a steady relationship, so many other things come into play.  If you're happy with the way you look I'm happy.  Either physique would turn me on, at that point.


----------

